# Global way to turn OFF graphical smileys



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Is there some way for you guys to add a means for us to turn off graphical smileys globally? I hate them, being very old school geeky, and prefer the colon parenthesis method.

I don't want to see the silly smileys and would LOVE to be able to turn them off on my end of things.

Pleeeease please please please?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

http://lynx.browser.org/


----------

